# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [ΡάδιοCD Αυτοκινήτου] Ενισχυτής κεραίας OFF. HYUNDAI ELANTRA XD 2.0 GLS (2002)

## efessas

Πολύ κακή λήψη στα FM. Βρήκα τον ενισχυτή κεραίας ( κεραία είναι το θερμαντικό αγώγιμο υλικό στο πίσω τζάμι) πεθαμένο. Βάλε βγάλε τροφοδοσία στον ενισχυτή , καμμία διαφορά. Τον βρήκα στο ιντερνετ 120 Ευρώ, και μεταχειρισμένο. Κανα καλό σχεδιάκι ή άλλη λύση κανένας φίλος ????
Ευχαριστώ.

----------

